# US Citizen looking to join English boyfriend in the UK



## Lexileah17 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, my name is Lexi and I currently live in New York. Once I graduate I intend to immigrate to the UK to live with my boyfriend on a proposed civil partnership visa. Me and my boyfriend have done a fair amount of research into different visas and feel the proposed civil partnership one will suit our situation best. 

We have been looking at many sites but mainly at the UKBA website for advice and have stumbled among a few gray areas. Most sites do not seem to give you detailed information so it’s a blessing to find this site with personal experiences with visa applications. 

I have listed below some facts about me and my boyfriend and also the questions which I hope someone can help us answer below. Some of the questions may seem simple but they are mainly to reassure me that we have sufficient evidence ☺.

Facts

•	I’m 21 (22 in August) and he is 22 (23 in August). 
•	We have known each over for 2 ½ years and have been officially dating roughly 15 months. 
•	I have visited the UK twice and he has visited New York twice (Roughly 2-4 weeks each visit).
•	I’m currently unemployed as I’m a student but do have $3000 in my savings account. My boyfriend earns £21k ($33k-ish).
•	We intend to live in my boyfriend’s parent house while we save up a bit of money to get our own place. The house is a 4 bedroom house with currently; himself, brother, Nan, and parents living there. 


Questions

•	Maintenance Questions
o	My boyfriend has bank statements and wage slips dating back 6-12 months. Realistically, how many should be supplied in with the visa application? 
•	Evidence of age / partners age questions
o	We were going to supply birth certificates to fulfil this criterion. Worth while doing this or should passport(s) suffice?
•	Evidence that you intend to register your civil partnership questions
o	How would we obtain such evidence? Is it a matter of going to a registrar office and provisionally booking the registering?
•	Evidence we have met each other questions
o	We have got; 
•	Email receipts for; plane tickets, hotel accommodations.
•	Pictures from all the trips.
•	Can get testimonies from friends and families.
•	We chat daily but mainly use Skype to communicate. We normally send an email to each other at least once a day. 
o	Based on what I’ve researched, the above should be enough evidence to fulfil this criterion. How many emails should be included in the application though (we have 200+ each)?
•	Evidence that you intend to live together permanently questions
o	I saw on another topic that the best way to fulfil this criterion is by getting a written statement from my boyfriends parents stating that we can live at theirs indefinitely and for the deeds to the house to be included in the application. Is this the best solution? 
o	He currently has a direct debit set up of £150 a month to his parents which states ‘house keep’ on the bank statement. Will this hinder the application?

General Questions

•	Will my boyfriend need to supply in the application his passport?

Any other tips not mentioned in this outline are also very much appreciated!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lexileah17 said:


> So, my name is Lexi and I currently live in New York. Once I graduate I intend to immigrate to the UK to live with my boyfriend on a proposed civil partnership visa. Me and my boyfriend have done a fair amount of research into different visas and feel the proposed civil partnership one will suit our situation best.
> 
> We have been looking at many sites but mainly at the UKBA website for advice and have stumbled among a few gray areas. Most sites do not seem to give you detailed information so it’s a blessing to find this site with personal experiences with visa applications.


Welcome to the forum! 



> I have listed below some facts about me and my boyfriend and also the questions which I hope someone can help us answer below. Some of the questions may seem simple but they are mainly to reassure me that we have sufficient evidence ☺.
> 
> Facts
> 
> ...


The house is big enough to accommodate your partner. 




> Questions
> 
> •	Maintenance Questions
> o	My boyfriend has bank statements and wage slips dating back 6-12 months. Realistically, how many should be supplied in with the visa application?


Up to 6 months is fine.



> •	Evidence of age / partners age questions
> o	We were going to supply birth certificates to fulfil this criterion. Worth while doing this or should passport(s) suffice?


Passports are fine.



> •	Evidence that you intend to register your civil partnership questions
> o	How would we obtain such evidence? Is it a matter of going to a registrar office and provisionally booking the registering?


Something like that. You can't actually 'give notice' of your planned CP until your partner is in UK with a correct visa. So get a provisional booking for the ceremony and reception, cars, suit hire, flowers etc.



> • Evidence we have met each other questions
> o	We have got;
> •	Email receipts for; plane tickets, hotel accommodations.
> •	Pictures from all the trips.
> ...


Mainly travel receipts and photos, both of you together and with other people (to show you haven't photoshopped and merged several photos). Representative skype logs.



> o	Based on what I’ve researched, the above should be enough evidence to fulfil this criterion. How many emails should be included in the application though (we have 200+ each)?


Oh just a few from each month you've been apart. Don't enclose anything too intimate!



> •	Evidence that you intend to live together permanently questions
> o	I saw on another topic that the best way to fulfil this criterion is by getting a written statement from my boyfriends parents stating that we can live at theirs indefinitely and for the deeds to the house to be included in the application. Is this the best solution?


What they want is evidence of your commitment to each other. The usual way to do it is for each of you to write a letter, describing your relationship from the start to the present time, concluding with your hope for the future. Also they want to see joint financial commitment, such as jt bank account, savings and insurance policies.



> o	He currently has a direct debit set up of £150 a month to his parents which states ‘house keep’ on the bank statement. Will this hinder the application?


No, as it's normal.



> General Questions
> 
> •	Will my boyfriend need to supply in the application his passport?


No, just a plain black-and-white photocopy of the bio pages of his UK passport containing photo and signature.



> Any other tips not mentioned in this outline are also very much appreciated!


He will need a letter from his parents offering free accommodation. Enclose the size of the property in sq feet or meters, how many bedrooms, lounge and dining room, and how many will be living. Enclose your CV (résumé) with qualifications and experience, and a sample job ad that you can go for, with salary offered, to show your job prospect. Latest statement on your savings.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

I might have miss something but it is not obvious for the original post that they are a same sex couple, I thought civil partnership were only for same sex couples?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> I might have miss something but it is not obvious for the original post that they are a same sex couple, I thought civil partnership were only for same sex couples?


Yes that's true but the rules for fiancé(e) and proposed civil partner are almost identical, so my advice still stands!


----------



## Lexileah17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes that's true but the rules for fiancé(e) and proposed civil partner are almost identical, so my advice still stands!


Thank you so much for your advice. It has helped a lot. But, my boyfriend and I are opposite sex. Does that mean we cannot have a civil partnership?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Lexileah17 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. It has helped a lot. But, my boyfriend and I are opposite sex. Does that mean we cannot have a civil partnership?


Yes, that's what it means. Civil partnership is for same sexed couples only. As a mixed sex couple, your option is marriage.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Yes, that's what it means. Civil partnership is for same sexed couples only. As a mixed sex couple, your option is marriage.


I think she means an unmarried partner visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ALKB said:


> I think she means an unmarried partner visa?


But she cannot apply for it as they haven't cohabited for 2 years. So fiancée visa followed by marriage, or marriage in US followed by spouse visa, is the only way.


----------



## Lexileah17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> But she cannot apply for it as they haven't cohabited for 2 years. So fiancée visa followed by marriage, or marriage in US followed by spouse visa, is the only way.


So, if we were to be married. Would it be more beneficial for us to get married in the UK and have to go through the fiancee visa process as well as the spouse visa process? Or would it be possible for him to marry me in the US without a fiancee visa and just go over on a spouse visa?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Lexileah17 said:


> So, if we were to be married. Would it be more beneficial for us to get married in the UK and have to go through the fiancee visa process as well as the spouse visa process? Or would it be possible for him to marry me in the US without a fiancee visa and just go over on a spouse visa?
> Thank you so much for your help!


If you are choosing to come here on a fiancee visa you will have to pay twice for visas and you will not be allowed to work until you get your spouse visa.

Unless you want to marry in the UK for personal reasons it is cheaper and better to get married in the US and apply for a spouse visa


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Lexileah17 said:


> So, if we were to be married. Would it be more beneficial for us to get married in the UK and have to go through the fiancee visa process as well as the spouse visa process? Or would it be possible for him to marry me in the US without a fiancee visa and just go over on a spouse visa?
> Thank you so much for your help!


It's definitely cheaper to get married in the US and then apply for a spouse visa and avoid paying for an extra visa, the fiance visa. With the fiance visa you have 6 months to get married in the UK and you can't work during that time. Once you arrive on a spouse visa you can work immediately. It's really up to you and no it's not more beneficial to get the fiance visa and then FLR--further leave to remain--which is what the next visa is called if you get married in the UK after arriving on a fiance visa.


----------



## Lexileah17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> If you are choosing to come here on a fiancee visa you will have to pay twice for visas and you will not be allowed to work until you get your spouse visa.
> 
> Unless you want to marry in the UK for personal reasons it is cheaper and better to get married in the US and apply for a spouse visa


My boyfriend and I are looking now at getting married. Are there any documents that he would need to bring with him in order to get married? Any tips or advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lexileah17 said:


> My boyfriend and I are looking now at getting married. Are there any documents that he would need to bring with him in order to get married? Any tips or advice?


Usually just his passport, but check with your local courthouse what other requirements they may have. Some need blood tests. And he doesn't need any special visa - just visa waiver + ESTA.


----------

